# Hi all



## mohives (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all just a country boy that loves to mess with the bees.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome, you've found the right place. Good to hear from another Missouri beekeeper. Jack


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi mohives,

Glad you found us!


----------

